# Check gas cap dash light



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

So, how often does the gas cap actually go bad on these cars? I've got a 2006 with ~80k miles, and I've had the check gas cap light come on several times in the past few months.

Regardless of whether or not I unscrew and re-screw the gas cap, the light will likely go away the next time I drive the car and will come back several weeks later.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

My 06 GTI gas cap light has came on a few times too - Tightening and letting the car cycle a few times worked for me. In your case it sounds like the seal is bad. If you would like to replace the cap, we sell replacements -



Andy


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

If you replace the gas cap will you post up if that resolves your issue? I'm having a similar problem.

:snowcool:


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes, I will report back. I also noticed a few weeks when washing my car there was a bunch of mildew/mold in and around the gas cap door. At the time, I just equated it to the part of the car that didn't often get direct sunlight where parked and assumed it was just never fully drying out after a rain.

But perhaps the fuel tanks fumes were venting out and causing it to mildew even faster.


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

My professional opinion: that m#$#[email protected][email protected]#$&ing gas cap didn't seem to do sh#$. The car still drives like ass, but who knows, maybe it'll have cured my "check gas cap" dash light. Laddyfriggin' dah!


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

bripab007 said:


> My professional opinion: that m#$#[email protected][email protected]#$&ing gas cap didn't seem to do sh#$. The car still drives like ass, but who knows, maybe it'll have cured my "check gas cap" dash light. Laddyfriggin' dah!


I just ordered one for a gas cap light that leads into a check engnie light. Have you cleared the code after replacing the gas cap and verified that it came back?

umpkin:


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

azunderg said:


> I just ordered one for a gas cap light that leads into a check engnie light. Have you cleared the code after replacing the gas cap and verified that it came back?
> 
> umpkin:


The code was cleared yes, but I haven't driven it enough to see the check gas cap light come back. I've only driven it enough to determine that wasn't my root problem.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Small evap leak


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'm just sick of working on this GD car.


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

bripab007 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm just sick of working on this GD car.


X2

I'm making porsche payments (car payment + repairs) and I own a VW...

:banghead:


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah... Replaced gas cap, cleared code, and the gas cap light and check engine light came back in under 12 hours...


----------



## 07MarcV (May 18, 2007)

It may be the Vent / Purge Valve located on the front right of the engine, I replaced mine at 144,000 miles because the fuel cap light and code P0441 kept coming up with the CEL on. Easy to change, buy new hose clamps since the originals are the crimp style. 

I bought my valve at a dealership in NJ for $29.95. 

Here's the link to ECS for the same part: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search_VW/06e906517a/


----------



## Vwsythe1 (Feb 8, 2009)

07MarcV said:


> It may be the Vent / Purge Valve located on the front right of the engine, I replaced mine at 144,000 miles because the fuel cap light and code P0441 kept coming up with the CEL on. Easy to change, buy new hose clamps since the originals are the crimp style.
> 
> I bought my valve at a dealership in NJ for $29.95.
> 
> ...


 
this must be the answer to my problem p0441 keeps coming on and gas cap after replacing . thanks! how is it so far? CEL back? could this solve symptoms like buckering , high idle at start ups , and laggyness?.....probably not may be the hpfp. hmmmmmmm


----------



## hooteroc (Dec 22, 2012)

*Gas Cap light/engine light*

I think it's a VW conspiracy. My gas cap/engine light is doing the same thing, but my gas cap doesn't click anymore.:banghead:


----------



## DoctorNoah (Feb 24, 2013)

*No luck with purge valve*

I have been having a similar problem:

First gas cap light comes on. I tighten cap. Nothing.
Then, on the next cycle, the engine light comes on.

This has happened three times and each time I have taken it to the shop or dealership.
First time they replaced the purge valve
The second time they said the valve must be defective so they replaced it again.
The third time, they did something with the Evap and replaced the gas cap, they extensively smoke tested it as well.
I routinely use whatever the highest octane gas is (usually 93) and the car seems to run normally.
I took it in again to the dealership and they said the shop I had been to can turn off the engine light but can't reset it fully, so they did that. Second time I turn the car on, gas cap light, then engine light.

I can't get my car Inspected this month if the engine light is on.
Help!!!


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

DoctorNoah said:


> I have been having a similar problem:
> 
> First gas cap light comes on. I tighten cap. Nothing.
> Then, on the next cycle, the engine light comes on.
> ...


Did you ever solve this issue? Having same issue, with gas cap light but no CEL and no issue with the way the car runs or starts. Except one time last time I filled up (14 gal) may have put too much and car wouldn't start for a while.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

07MarcV said:


> It may be the Vent / Purge Valve located on the front right of the engine, I replaced mine at 144,000 miles because the fuel cap light and code P0441 kept coming up with the CEL on. Easy to change, buy new hose clamps since the originals are the crimp style.
> 
> I bought my valve at a dealership in NJ for $29.95.
> 
> ...



This is the fix 99% of the time. Don't waste time replacing the cap.


----------



## medina2210 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Have you tried using a fuel injection. It may be the gas you are using it causing it to build up use Gumout or something similar it will help get rid of all the problems*

Have you guys tried gumout? It may be your fuel causing emmission problems I have the same thing and a guy from autozone said its from my fuel building up. Just use gumout and then try clearing out the check engine if it doesnt work then it may be something else. Using a fuel injection may be the problem for me because my ligh came on for the check fuel cap and then turned to a check engine light all in one day.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

medina2210 said:


> Have you guys tried gumout? It may be your fuel causing emmission problems I have the same thing and a guy from autozone said its from my fuel building up. Just use gumout and then try clearing out the check engine if it doesnt work then it may be something else. Using a fuel injection may be the problem for me because my ligh came on for the check fuel cap and then turned to a check engine light all in one day.




Sales rep for GumOut? lol


----------

